# Gas or Electric Smoker?



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I am planning on buying a smoker to smoke fish and other game. Which is better, a gas smoker or an electric? Any help would be helpful.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

I have used both an electric many times and a gas twice I prefere the gas by far. Reason for this is the electric was always hard to maintain temperature any wind or temperature change outside changed the temp. in the smoker. I strugulled for years till we installed a new doggy door and I decided to run the cord out the new door. When I did this the smoker overloaded and melted the electrical socket I plugged into. For safety reasons I asked for and got a new gas smoker for Christmas and it is a pleasure to use, it holds a steady 200 deg. on low 300 on med. and 350 deg. on high this is without fooling with the vent at all on top. The propane is a little expensive right now, and it's to soon to tell but if this becomes a burden I plan on running a natural gas line from my house out to my smoker. Hope this helps. 

Allen


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I have used both and by far I prefer the propane smoker to the electric smoker. Below is a link to the smoker that I've got. It has served me well.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...xt=smoker&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=4808&trueNum=32


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

archben- that's a nice smoker- I have the propane camp chef------ it's a good smoker but I think if you look at Walmart ( only on the internet) they have a decent propane smoker pretty cheap comparitively speaking.
I think you have to order it on the net and it's delivered to the store nearest you.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I liked the ones cabelas had displayed out front, I think one was like $149 and the other was like $700 or something. They were pulling samples of Salmon, Trout, and Pork, it was sooo good!


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for the info. The cabelas gas smoker was the one I was looking at getting.


----------

